# Advetising Letter mailing for new customers



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello, I am not new to the site but do not post very often. I am from Long Island Ny and own a landscape/masonry/snow plowing company. I currently plow 8 commercial shopping center and offices and about 15 residential driveweays. I am going to be adding another truck this season and am looking for a few more commercial accounts. Word of mouth and mass mailings have worked in the past but in the past year or two I have had no luck with the mailings. I am curious if anyone has any tips, ideas or even possibly a template or copy of theres that I could read and or edit. I am not asking for a handout, or being lazy, I just feel like mine comes across as too fly by night or after shcool special when in fact we are a very proffesional company fully licensed insured ect with over 100 maintenance accounts. Clean respectable trucks and all snow equip besides my loader is 3 yrs old or newer. Please send any help or advice this way. I know its late but long Island is land of last minute. we are experiencng a noreaster right now, a few flakes are flying and I finally got all of my accounts renewed today!. Please any help or examples would be much appreciated.

Tommy Costello


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't do a flier. If your that big ,hire someone to do a professional brochure to be made up. Then make sure you have a high quality website for them to visit.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Grandview, thanks for the response. I am on the same page as you with what you suggested but maybe didnt explain myself enough. What I do is I physically go, or call the properties I wish to acquire. When I meet or speak with the initial person and or owner to find out if they would like a bid I leave a letter describing the business myself and our practices and ask again if they would like an estimate for the services the letter lists that we provide. its not a flyer per say advertising my work, but summorizing what it is I have to offer. and the way snow plowing is conducted by me. Just do not know how to make it stand out. Is this something someone to write up for like you described? where I am located I am by no means a large company. Thanks so much for the response. I will look into your suggestion


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

TC:
How about doing a "rough non-binding estimate" and then calling on the property you wish to acquire. This way your estimate is in front of them and if it is competitive, "you got the ball rolling"


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like you are looking for a "sell sheet". Usually it's a 1 page quick intro for a product or service but a trifold brochure is more professional looking. If you are creative try vistaprint.


----------

